# Suche Spinnfischerzubehör



## Barsch98 (6. November 2010)

Hallo , ich bin auch Jungangler 12 Jahre alt suche noch Spinnfischerzubehör (Spinner,Blinker,Wirbel,Gummifische,DS Zubehör) habe leider nicht viel Geld zur verfügung  
Billig Abzugeben ambesten zu verschenken 
___________________________________
Petri heil !


----------



## riecken (7. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Hey also Mann kann auch mit einem kleinen Geld beutle eine Grund Ausrüstung kaufen.
So würde ich es machen:
2 DAM effzett in den Größen 2 und 4 Die kosten bei mir im laden zusammen Höchstens 4 €
Dann einfach 4 Jig köpfe in verschiedene Größen. (2€) 4 Gummifische dazu (2,50) 1 Packung wirble bekommste für 1.50€.
Und wenn es den gleich DS sein muss kaufe dir einfach 2 fertig Vorfächer da biste mit 2,50 dabei und ein paar Köder die kosten 1€
So hast du eigentlich alles was du brauchst.

10 € ohne DS mit das haste den 13.50
(Die preise sind auch meinen "Kleinem Angelladen um die ecke" wenn du einen Großen laden in der nähe hast wird es wenn du richtig guckst noch billiger)

Noch ein Tipp von mir auf barsch  
Kaufe dir 1 Packung Maden hacken oder andre mit einem Graden langen Schänkel und kleine rote Twister da machste 1 oder wen es sein muss 2 g Bleischrot vor der voreilt ist die Maden hacken kosten nicht so viel wie Jig köpfe


----------



## Barsch98 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Danke für deine schnelle antwort ... 
Ja könnte passen aber soviel hab ich nicht zuverfügung gehe sehr viel auf barsch aber ich hab ne 0,18 mm Schnur damit geh ich auf Zander & Barsch & bei uns sind viele Hechte Spundwand Schachtschleuse am nordfriedhof in Minden da reissen mir viele Blinker & Spinner ab .. & irgentwann ist da das geld alle & dann bin ich ausversehen auf ne rute vom kumpel getreten & muss ihm ne neue kaufen & Spare dafür . bekomme nur 10 € taschengeld im monat . #c


----------



## Angel_Christian (8. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Hallo.Zu verschenken habe ich leider nichts.Aber du kannst ja evtl. mal bei ebay oder in den ebay Kleinanzeigen gucken.Da gibt es immer widermal günstige Sachen zu erwerben.

Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## Barsch98 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Hab Ich schon gemacht die haben meist nur viele Ruten & zubehör nix  
& Ich Brauche nur kleinteile Spinner . GuFis. ;+


----------



## riecken (9. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Also sorry aber das hört sich für mich so an das du nur was umsonst abstauben willst ! weil in einem andren Trööt schreibste 

"normale 0,22 mm mono 2 - 3 m fluroCarbon drann reicht für nen 70er Zander & nen Hecht so um die 75 cm ist auch kein Problem eingentlich ."

Das hört sich nicht für mich nach einem "Jungangler" an der keine 10 € für die sachen hat und 10 € im monat glaube ich auch nicht #d 
Soll net böse sein aber so sehe ich das


----------



## bream94 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

überführt...gute arbeit sherlock
mfg


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



bream94 schrieb:


> überführt...gute arbeit sherlock
> mfg




Überführt "hin oder her", wer sich für das Hobby "ANGELN" entscheidet, der sollte eigendlich wissen das es kein "Ich habe kein Geld-Hobby" ist. Also sollte man sich solch Fragen echt klemmen.

Geld für´n Fischereischein ist da, Geld für Ruten und Stuhl sind da und dann happert es an "Kleinzeug/Kleinteile" ????? Naja, hab schon besseres gelesen ....


Schönen Tag noch ...

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Philla (9. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Brauche auch ein paar kleinteile,

habe mir gerade meine zweite Berkley Skeletor geholt und nun fehlt das Geld für die kleinteile.

Hat jmd. was zu verschenken? 

Ne mal ehrlich... Ist klar, das man als Schüler nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung hat, aber ist doch bald Wheinachten, da kannste dir doch ne Menge kleinzeugs wünschen.

LG,

Phill!


----------



## zanderzone (9. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Zeitungen austragen, Gartenarbeit bei älteren Leuten, Lehrgut sortieren im Supermarkt!! mir fallen da schöne viele Dinge ein, um das Taschengeld aufzubessern! 
Erst mal SELBER aktiv werden, anstatt hier zu schnorren!
Mir hat auch keiner was geschenkt, als ich noch jung war!!


----------



## karpfenspeci (9. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

nur ma so ich bin auch 12 aber gartenarbeit usw west du was du alles machen musst ey jeden tag 2 std hausaufgaben immer lernen alter ich hab auch kene zeit   

aber wenn du auf die rute getreten bist  hat er sie rumliegenlassen dann is es sein problem


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



karpfenspeci schrieb:


> nur ma so ich bin auch 12 aber gartenarbeit usw west du was du alles machen musst ey jeden tag 2 std hausaufgaben immer lernen alter ich hab auch kene zeit
> 
> Na dann will ick Dich im Arbeitsleben aber NIE antreffen mit dieser Einstellung !
> 
> ...




Gruß Toxe


----------



## angelpfeife (9. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



karpfenspeci schrieb:


> nur ma so ich bin auch 12 aber gartenarbeit usw west du was du alles machen musst ey jeden tag 2 std hausaufgaben immer lernen alter ich hab auch kene zeit


ähm dir ist klar dass die "Gartenarbeit" höchstens einmal die woche am WE stattfindet und kein vollzeitjob ist? Welcher Opa hat son riesen Garten dass er dich jeden oder jeden 2. tag beschäftigen kann?? Und wenn er doch so einen hat wird er sicher auch Geld fürn Gärtner haben... ist abern andrer Stiefel

Und mit der Ausdrucksweise ists auch besser du belässt es beim Lesen - findest so nämlich keine Freunde hier#d


----------



## Barsch98 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Ich bin 12 kann leider noch nicht arbeiten  würde ich gerne tuhn ja ich hab mal 0,22 gefischt . & kumpel dropshotet auch & ich bekomme nur 10 euro taschen geld im monat .


----------



## riecken (9. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du mit 12 10 € bekommst und dir  KEINER deiner verwandten mal 5 oder 10 € für das Hobby ANGELN geben kann meine Mutter ist froh das ich mit 15 lieber an meinen See gehe und nicht wie es leider andre machen mich nur besaufe und rauche und so weiter...


----------



## Besorger (9. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

also ich bin friseur auf teilziet wohne nicht zuhause  aber gufis und jig köpfe kann sogar ich mir leisten  ansonsten zeitung austragen  das kann man auch mit 12  oder bei ima rasen mähen. papa auto waschen was weis der der henker   alles eine frage des willens


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



karpfenspeci schrieb:


> nur ma so ich bin auch 12 aber gartenarbeit usw west du was du alles machen musst ey jeden tag 2 std hausaufgaben immer lernen alter ich hab auch kene zeit



sorry, aber |muahah:


----------



## zanderzone (10. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Es lebe die Jungend von heute!!!

#q#q#q#q:c:c:c#d#d#d#d


----------



## flasha (10. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



karpfenspeci schrieb:


> nur ma so ich bin auch 12 aber gartenarbeit usw west du was du alles machen musst ey jeden tag 2 std hausaufgaben immer lernen alter ich hab auch kene zeit
> 
> aber wenn du auf die rute getreten bist  hat er sie rumliegenlassen dann is es sein problem



Keine Zeit aber vor dem Rechner hocken?!


----------



## Andal (10. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

"Ich will, ich möchte, ich brauche... mag aber keine Gegenleistung erbringen!"

Bei so einer Einstellung werfe ich mein abgelegtes Zeug lieber in die Tonne, als ich es so einem überlasse.


----------



## Alex-81 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Andal schrieb:


> "Ich will, ich möchte, ich brauche... mag aber keine Gegenleistung erbringen!"
> 
> Bei so einer Einstellung werfe ich mein abgelegtes Zeug lieber in die Tonne, als ich es so einem überlasse.


 Nieman kennt die wirtschaftlichen Verhältnisse von dem Kleinen , der Familie bzw der Verwanten.Er wollte nicht eure Sozialversicherungsausweise,nein lediglich hat er angefragt ob doch nicht jemand seine Köderbox ausmistet und Geld würde er ja auch geben,auch wenn er nicht viel hat....ich seh das jetz hier nicht als Grund ihn hier runterzumachen.Schließlich fängt jeder mal klein an und fragen kostet nichts.#d


----------



## Raubfischzahn (10. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Andal schrieb:


> "Ich will, ich möchte, ich brauche... mag aber keine Gegenleistung erbringen!"
> 
> Bei so einer Einstellung werfe ich mein abgelegtes Zeug lieber in die Tonne, als ich es so einem überlasse.



Der Junge ist 12Jahre, verstehe gar nicht wie man daher als Erwachsener so nen Spruch raus hauen muss. Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass es heutzutage nicht jeden Finanziel gut geht? Er hat hier höflich gefragt und wenn du ihm nichts geben möchtest, ist es ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung aber dann schließ den Thread einfach, als so nen Spruch los zu lassen#d


----------



## Jose (11. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

nichts (ab)zu geben ist völlig ok.

richtig großartig ist, einfach die tastatur still zu halten, wenn mensch sowieso der meinung ist, der TE solle arbeiten gehen und nicht  schnorren.

ach, ich mag euch boardies, die ihr jedem, der nicht fragt, euer überflüssiges tackle schenken würdet, aber auf keinen fall einem, der ganz unschuldig (oder auch abgefeimt) nach so etwas fragt.

eure großherzigkeit sollte sich in einem einfachen "ich halte die klappe" spiegeln.


----------



## Andal (11. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Andal schrieb:


> "Ich will, ich möchte, ich brauche... mag aber keine Gegenleistung erbringen!"
> 
> Bei so einer Einstellung werfe ich mein abgelegtes Zeug lieber in die Tonne, als ich es so einem überlasse.



Lesen, denken, posten...!

Zwei Sätze, wobei sich der zweite ganz eindeutig auf den ersten bezieht. Ein namentlicher Zusammenhang zum TE besteht nicht. Den Anlass lieferten ganz andere juvenile Sprachakrobaten, die ja soooo sehr im Stress sind, dass es eben nur zur Forderung gereicht. 

@ Jose:

Deinem eigenen Ratschlag folgend dürftest du dann aber 50% deiner Beiträge einsparen. Sie entfallen eindeutig auf das, was du kritisierst.


----------



## Barsch98 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Ich hab nicht gesagt das man mir das zeug schenken muss . 
Ich hab gesagt BILLIG abzugeben ( ambesten zu verschenken)


----------



## barschkönig (11. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Ich bin selbst noch Jungangler und da weis ich das es sehr schwer ist mit den finanzen klar zu kommen.
Ich muss auch sparen für mein Zeug.

Aber mal zu deinem Kumpel wenn er wirklich dein Kumpel ist, könntest du ihn ja vielleicht mal fragen ob du ihm die Rute nicht später zurückzahlen könntest wenn du wirklich nur so wenig Geld hast und außerdem ist das auch ein Stück weit seine Schuld ich denke mal du hast ihm die Rute nicht mit Absicht zerbrochen. Wenn er die Rute auf dem Boden liegen lässt ist das dann seine Schuld.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (11. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Barsch98 schrieb:


> & dann bin ich ausversehen auf ne rute vom kumpel getreten & muss ihm ne neue kaufen & Spare dafür



Bin zwar kein Versicherungsexperte aber müsste es nicht möglich sein, die zerbrochene Rute über die Haftpflichtversicherung deiner Eltern zu regulieren? Frag doch einfach mal deine Eltern...Grüße


----------



## Barsch98 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Hat sich erledigt hab ihm meine gegeben hab eine von meinem angelhändler für 40 bekommen also die gleiche die ich hatte . dann musste ich ihm nix bezahlen .


----------



## swisstrolling (11. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

he liebe fischerkollegen,
der junge hatt hier eine frage gestellt,ich muss sagen mir wird kotz übel wen ich teils antworten lese.da ich viel mit jungfischer zu tun habe finde ich seine frage hier echt gut den ich selber weiss das bei uns älteren fischer immer etwas rumliegt was wir nicht mehr brauchen fragen kostet nichts.wen man die antwort nicht scheucht aber man kann auch dumme antworten geben.ich muss sagen als ausser stehnder und ich lese diese sachen au weh au weh mein lieber schwan. 
he barsch 98 kannst mir eine pn mit deiner adresse schicken habe sachen für dich verschenke es lieber als wie in die tonne zu werfen.ein zwölf jähriger denkt anders als wie ein 48jähriger#q#q#qhoffe sclagst ihn nicht kaputt 
gr swisstrolling


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



swisstrolling schrieb:


> he liebe fischerkollegen,
> der junge hatt hier eine frage gestellt,ich muss sagen mir wird kotz übel wen ich teils antworten lese.da ich viel mit jungfischer zu tun habe finde ich seine frage hier echt gut den ich selber weiss das bei uns älteren fischer immer etwas rumliegt was wir nicht mehr brauchen fragen kostet nichts.wen man die antwort nicht scheucht aber man kann auch dumme antworten geben.ich muss sagen als ausser stehnder und ich lese diese sachen au weh au weh mein lieber schwan.
> he barsch 98 kannst mir eine pn mit deiner adresse schicken habe sachen für dich verschenke es lieber als wie in die tonne zu werfen.ein zwölf jähriger denkt anders als wie ein 48jähriger#q#q#qhoffe sclagst ihn nicht kaputt
> gr swisstrolling



natürlich gibt man einem 12jährigen gerne etwas von seinem alten angelzubehör. ich verschenk auch regelmäßig zubehör und wenn sich ein jungangler bei mir melden würde, würde ihm sofort nen paket mitgeben. liegt sogar schon im paket in der garage, da ich letztens aussortiert habe :q

allerdings bezweifel ich, dass barsch98 wirklich 12 jahre alt ist. meineserachtens will da nur jmd. älteres günstig an angelzubehör kommen.


----------



## daci7 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Jose schrieb:


> nichts (ab)zu geben ist völlig ok.
> 
> richtig großartig ist, einfach die tastatur still zu halten, wenn mensch sowieso der meinung ist, der TE solle arbeiten gehen und nicht  schnorren.
> 
> ...



So wie ich die Sache sehe ist das hier der erste vernünftige Post in diesen Tröt.


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (12. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Ich finde es wirklich sehr enttäuschend zu lesen, wie hier Erwachsene dieses Kind, das nur ganz normal und höflich gefragt hat, niedermachen. Wie habe ich immer in der Schule gelernt "Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten" vlt. sollten sich manche Boardies in diesem Tread diesen Spruch mal zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Seeforellenjäger schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich sehr enttäuschend zu lesen, wie hier Erwachsene dieses Kind, das nur ganz normal und höflich gefragt hat, niedermachen. Wie habe ich immer in der Schule gelernt "Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten" vlt. sollten sich manche Boardies in diesem Tread diesen Spruch mal zu Herzen nehmen


 
Ja, so siehts aus |good:

@ Barsch98
Frag am besten mal bei Bekannten nach, ob die Angeln oder jemanden kennen der angelt. Dann fragst du mal, ob du mitkommen darfst und dann darfst du bestimmt auch das Gerät von denen benutzen (wenn du nett nachfragst) So habe ich zumindest angefangen, ich durfte immer wieder das Gerät von jemand Bekanntem benutzen und habe nebenbei gespart Bis ich mir dann mein eigenes Zeugs leisten konnte.
So kannst du mit deinen 12 Jahren dein Geld im Auge behalten und dir auch mal was anderes kaufen (nicht nur Angelzeugs).
Oder, wie es halt schon öfters angesprochen wurde, du guckst, wo du helfen kannst, und verdienst dir mal nen 5er oder nen 10er dazu. Beispiele wären z. B. Gartenarbeit mit dem Papa oder bei deinen Großeltern#6


----------



## QWERTZ (12. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Hallo Barsch 98,

ich finde Deine Vorgehensweise auch nicht verkehrt. 
Wie Du schon richtig gesagt hast, Fragen kostet nix.

Und alle die sich hier negativ äußern, sollten doch besser einen anderen Thread lesen, wenn sie nichts beisteuern möchten. #d

Schick mir ne PN mit Deiner Adresse, ich schnür Dir auch ein Päckchen. Wir haben doch (fast) alle zu viel Kram, gerade im Bereich der Kunstköder, im Keller liegen. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## stephan148 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

schickt mal alle euer zeugs weg!
Ganz ehrlich ich würde mein angelzeug nicht an jemanden ausm internet verschenken sondern das zeug an junganler in meinem umkreis geben, da weiß ich wenigstens wo es ankommt. Das weiß ich bei ihm nicht...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Seeforellenjäger schrieb:


> Wie habe ich immer in der Schule gelernt "Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten" vlt. sollten sich manche Boardies in diesem Tread diesen Spruch mal zu Herzen nehmen


Das ist ein Ammenmärchen aus Sozialpädagogenhausen, Ortsteil Erstsemesterpsychologiestudium (nicht auf Dich persönlich bezogen, sondern lediglich auf diesen Spruch).

In diesem Board werden täglich gleich mehrere dumme Fragen gestellt (Welche Spinnrute, Welche Schnur, Welche Rolle, ..). Wieso diese Fragen (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) in die Kategorie "Dumme Fragen" fallen ist ganz einfach: Sie wurden schon etliche Male beantwortet. Und wenn nicht einige User aus der Lasstunsallsaufderflauschigenblümchenwiesekuscheln-Fraktion sofort auf die Barrikaden gehen würden, wenn man einen User auf die Suchfunktion hinweist, dann wäre das Forum nicht komplett zugemüllt. Da zieht auch das Argument von wegen "Nicht jeder weiß wo/wie man hier im Forum nach was sucht!" nicht. Allein der Registrierungsvorgang zum Erstellen einer Emailadresse bei Web/GMX/.. ist bei weitem komplizierter als das.
Solche Fragen verschwenden Zeit und Bandbreite die sie gar nicht wert sind; zum Teil machen sich die TE nicht einmal die Mühe einen halbwegs lesbaren Text zu verfassen (das man ihnen die notwendigen Informationen aus der Nase ziehen muss, hat schon was von Tradition).
Jetzt werden auch einige wieder sagen: "Na dann überlies die Postings doch einfach!. Wenn es denn so einfach wäre. Man ist ja von Natur aus neugierig und es könnte sich ja auch ausnahmsweise eine interessante oder spezifische Frage hinter dem Topic "Suche bestimmte Spinnrute" verstecken, aber leider sucht der TE dann einen Stock zum Zanderfischen. Bei kostenpflichtigen Supportanfragen ist das ja auch kein Thema, aber gegenüber Usern die ihr Wissen kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen (wollen) ist das eine Frechheit. Hier führt es u. a. dazu das andere - vielleicht wichtigere - Fragen in den Hintergrund gedrückt werden und man sie aus Genervtheit (müsst nicht Wikipedian. Das Wort ist mir gerade erst eingefallen.) einfach wegklickt.
Anyway.. es gibt sehr wohl dumme Fragen; das traurige daran ist, dass sie den meisten hier schon gar nicht mehr auffallen und sofort auf die pöhsen Purschen[TM] eingeprügelt wird die sich erdreisten Kritik zu äußern.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



christian36 schrieb:


> ...
> Anyway.. es gibt sehr wohl dumme Fragen; das traurige daran ist, dass sie den meisten hier schon gar nicht mehr auffallen und sofort auf die pöhsen Purschen[TM] eingeprügelt wird die sich erdreisten Kritik zu äußern.



*da *ist was dran....................


----------



## Barsch98 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

wenn ihr mir nicht glaub das ich 12 bin ich kann nen bild von meinen jugendfischereischein posten weiss aber nich wie es geht . Meine Kamera ist auch kapuut muss dann die von meinem stiefvater nehmen


----------



## QWERTZ (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



stephan148 schrieb:


> schickt mal alle euer zeugs weg!
> Ganz ehrlich ich würde mein angelzeug nicht an jemanden ausm internet verschenken sondern das zeug an junganler in meinem umkreis geben, da weiß ich wenigstens wo es ankommt. Das weiß ich bei ihm nicht...




Ist ja schön, wenn Du es so machen würdest.
Ich hingegen kenne persönlich keine Jungangler in meiner Umgebung. Und wenn ich an die verzogenen Deppen denke, die an unseren Seen rumsitzen, kann ich meinen Kram wohl besser wegwerfen. Wenn man denen einen DAM Wobbler schenkt, schauen die nur komisch und wollen nen Illex oder EcoGear. |bigeyes

Zudem weiß ich auch wo mein Zeug ankommt, muss ja den Paketaufkleber ausfüllen.  

Ist echt zum kotzen diesen Thread hier zu verfolgen. 
Schreibt ein paar PNS mit dem Jung und Ihr wisst wie alt er in etwa ist. Zudem schicke ich ja nicht für 100€ kram an jemanden den ich nicht kenne. Es geht um kleinteile die bei mir nur rumliegen für Ihn aber viel Wert sind, da er sie sich neu nicht leisten kann. 

Bevor ich diese weiter rummliegen lasse oder sie irgendwann sogar entsorge, mache ich doch lieber einen Jungangler aus dem Internet damit glücklich.#6

@Barsch:
Stell kein Bild ein, wo man Deine Adresse etc. sehen kann. 
Ist auch nicht nötig. Wer Kram über hat und es Dir schenken will, kann Dich ja per PN anschreiben. Und lass Dich nicht unter kriegen. Du hast vernünftig gefragt und es werden sicher ein paar User bereit sein Dir was zu geben. Diese werden sich schon bei Dir melden.


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Zudem weiß ich auch wo mein Zeug ankommt, muss ja den Paketaufkleber ausfüllen.


gibt's die neuerdings mit geburtstdatum-feld? 



Barsch98 schrieb:


> wenn ihr mir nicht glaub das ich 12 bin ich kann nen bild von meinen jugendfischereischein posten weiss aber nich wie es geht . Meine Kamera ist auch kapuut muss dann die von meinem stiefvater nehmen



stelle lieber ein bild rein von einem schönen fisch, den du gefangen hast. dein jugendfischereischein geht hier niemanden was an. mit persönlichen daten muss man im internet sehr vorsichtig sein #6

hoffe, du bekommst bisschen was nützliches zugeschickt und fängst auch damit ordentlich was #:

freddy


----------



## QWERTZ (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Ammenmärchen aus Sozialpädagogenhausen, Ortsteil Erstsemesterpsychologiestudium (nicht auf Dich persönlich bezogen, sondern lediglich auf diesen Spruch).
> 
> In diesem Board werden täglich gleich mehrere dumme Fragen gestellt (Welche Spinnrute, Welche Schnur, Welche Rolle, ..). Wieso diese Fragen (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) in die Kategorie "Dumme Fragen" fallen ist ganz einfach: Sie wurden schon etliche Male beantwortet. Und wenn nicht einige User aus der Lasstunsallsaufderflauschigenblümchenwiesekuscheln-Fraktion sofort auf die Barrikaden gehen würden, wenn man einen User auf die Suchfunktion hinweist, dann wäre das Forum nicht komplett zugemüllt. Da zieht auch das Argument von wegen "Nicht jeder weiß wo/wie man hier im Forum nach was sucht!" nicht. Allein der Registrierungsvorgang zum Erstellen einer Emailadresse bei Web/GMX/.. ist bei weitem komplizierter als das.
> Solche Fragen verschwenden Zeit und Bandbreite die sie gar nicht wert sind; zum Teil machen sich die TE nicht einmal die Mühe einen halbwegs lesbaren Text zu verfassen (das man ihnen die notwendigen Informationen aus der Nase ziehen muss, hat schon was von Tradition).
> ...




Gebe Dir zu 100% recht! #6

Allerdings trifft das auf das aktuelle Thema nicht zu. 
Daher müllst Du gerade einen Thread mit offtopic zu. 
Aber zumindest hast Du dafür kein neues Thema aufgemacht... #6


----------



## Barsch98 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Ja ehm das problem ist ich hab noch keinen "schönen" fisch gefangen nur 2 untermaßige zander . aber dann mach ich nen bild wenn ich den 1 maßsigen habe hab jetzt nen neues altes handy von meinem opa bekommen hat ne kamera das anderre ist mir in die weser gefallen |uhoh:#d


----------



## dr.exe (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

nur mal nebenbei an alle die such dir Arbeit schreien!!!
Wenn er wirklich 12 ist darf er noch gar nicht arbeiten^^, erst ab 14 darf man max 2 Stunden die Woche Arbeiten.
Und jetzt kommt bitte auch nicht mit, na dann kann sich aber auch die mutter bei zeitungsaustragen anmelden udn er machts halt. Was ist wenn dem jungend abei was passiert, er wäre nciht versichert und seine Eltern würden Probleme mit dem Jugendamt bekommen wegen Kinderarbeit.
Ausserdem würde nciht viel von dem Geld übrig bleiben, weil die Mutter es mit ihrem restlichen gehalt versteuern müsste.
DANKE
Einzige möglichkeit wäre wohl in der Verwandtschaft bisle Fragen ob man niht irgendwo bisle helfen kann.


----------



## dr.exe (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Barsch98 schrieb:


> Ja ehm das problem ist ich hab noch keinen "schönen" fisch gefangen nur 2 untermaßige zander . aber dann mach ich nen bild wenn ich den 1 maßsigen habe hab jetzt nen neues altes handy von meinem opa bekommen hat ne kamera das anderre ist mir in die weser gefallen |uhoh:#d



@ barsch wollte dich grade bisle verteidigen, aber was machste hier im board? müsstet du nicht in der schule sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Hat bestimmt `n Läppi mit . . .​


----------



## dr.exe (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt `n Läppi mit . . .​




also mit 12 jahren braucht man sicher keinen laptop, ausserdem glaube ich kaum das das in der 7ten klasse schon erlaubt ist^^.
und wenn doch, dann braucht der keine angelkleinzeugspenden^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



dr.exe schrieb:


> *also mit 12 jahren braucht man sicher keinen laptop, ausserdem glaube ich kaum das das in der 7ten klasse schon erlaubt ist^^.*
> und wenn doch, dann braucht der keine angelkleinzeugspenden^^




Aber sicher brauch er den inna Schule.#6

Wer hat denn Lust die ganze Zeit dem Lehrer zuzuhören?
Dann lieber learning by doing im Internet und AB!



Vorsicht Ironie!


----------



## Barsch98 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

doch muss in die schule bloß haben pc´s in der schule & wir dürfen da rann wenn pause oder freistunde ist


----------



## barschkönig (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Ja da gebe ich ihm recht, bei uns haben wir auch PC s für die Pause.


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

12 Jahre alt, Minden...(NRW ???) ... Jugendfischereischein .... 

Darf man mit dem Jugendfischereischein Kunstköderfischen ??? Dat is ne Frage die ich mir selbst nicht beantworten kann, daher ernst gemeint. Bitte um Aufklärung ... 

Danke und Gruß Toxe


----------



## barschkönig (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Hmm gute Frage also in Brandenburg darf man erst mit dem Fischereischein A auf Raubfisch gehen.
Aber das wird bestimmt jemand wissen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Hmm gute Frage also in Brandenburg darf man erst mit dem Fischereischein A auf Raubfisch gehen.




Und genau wegen diesen BRB_Vorgaben frage ich nämlich. Die sind mir bekannt und ich kann mir vorstellen das es in NRW nich wirklich anders ist.  

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Udo561 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

@ TE
kannst bei mir Anfang März mein Chalet abschleifen und streichen , über deine Bezahlung werden wir uns schon einig.
Wird zumindest reichen um dir fürs komplette Jahr Spinnfischerzubehör zu kaufen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## barschkönig (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Udo561 schrieb:


> @ TE
> kannst bei mir Anfang März mein Chalet abschleifen und streichen , über deine Bezahlung werden wir uns schon einig.
> Wird zumindest reichen um dir fürs komplette Jahr Spinnfischerzubehör zu kaufen.
> Gruß Udo


 
Da wird er aber mächtig zu tun haben:q


----------



## Udo561 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Hi,
er benötigt ja auch viel Zubehör :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## dr.exe (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Udo561 schrieb:


> @ TE
> kannst bei mir Anfang März mein Chalet abschleifen und streichen , über deine Bezahlung werden wir uns schon einig.
> Wird zumindest reichen um dir fürs komplette Jahr Spinnfischerzubehör zu kaufen.
> Gruß Udo




@ udo ich würde es machen^^, als bezahlung würde ich unterkunft + verpflegung + Wochenendkarte für das gewässer bei dir akzeptieren^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Ist das ein Wohnhaus oder Gartenlaube?

Sieht recht klein aus.#h


----------



## Udo561 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



dr.exe schrieb:


> @ udo ich würde es machen^^, als bezahlung würde ich unterkunft + verpflegung + Wochenendkarte für das gewässer bei dir akzeptieren^^



Da habe ich überhaupt noch nicht dran nachgedacht , super Idee :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## dr.exe (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Da habe ich überhaupt noch nicht dran nachgedacht , super Idee :q
> Gruß Udo




naja ich denke in 2 tagen ist dein hüttchen da geshcliffen und gestrichen. und dann noch 2-3 Tage angelurlaub an deinem see.


----------



## barschkönig (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



dr.exe schrieb:


> naja ich denke in 2 tagen ist dein hüttchen da geshcliffen und gestrichen. und dann noch 2-3 Tage angelurlaub an deinem see.


 
Ja das wäre schon nicht schlecht aber dann bitte auch mit Frühstück:q

Wenn der TE das machen würde hätte er zumindest schonmal einen Anglerurlaub.#6


----------



## Udo561 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist das ein Wohnhaus oder Gartenlaube?
> 
> Sieht recht klein aus.#h



Unser bescheidenes Heim ,ist ne einfache Holzhütte.
Da ich aber eh die meiste Zeit am und auf dem Wasser verbringe reicht der Platz aus 
Gruß Udo
ps. meine Gartenhütte müsste auch noch gestrichen werden


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Feine Bude, reicht für´n WE am See.

Da wa nun in der Handwerkerecke angekommen sind und dadurch ne Seite weiter und ick weis das manche ungern zurücklesen, nochmal die Frage.

Darf man in NRW mit dem Jugendfischereischein auf Raubfisch angeln (Kunstköder ect. naja dat Zeug wat der TE halt haben will) ???????

Gruß Toxe


----------



## QWERTZ (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Feine Bude, reicht für´n WE am See.
> 
> Da wa nun in der Handwerkerecke angekommen sind und dadurch ne Seite weiter und ick weis das manche ungern zurücklesen, nochmal die Frage.
> 
> ...




Kann Dir doch egal sein, ob er es darf.
Oder ob er an einem privaten See angeln geht, wo das keinen interessiert. 

@Udo: Ich komm Dir helfen...ist doch schnell gemacht. Und danach fahren wir mit dem Boot raus.


----------



## Udo561 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> @Udo: Ich komm Dir helfen...ist doch schnell gemacht. Und danach fahren wir mit dem Boot raus.



Hi,
schnell gemacht ??? |uhoh:
Mir graut es davor , zumal ich körperlich nicht so kann wie ich gerne möchte.
Denke doch das es inkl. abschleifen bestimmt 2-3 Tage in Anspruch nimmt , kann mich aber auch irren.
Gruß Udo
ps.mit meinem Boot können wir auch mal ohne Gegenleistung rausfahren , aber im Moment komme ich wegen dem Hochwasser nicht an den Steg


----------



## QWERTZ (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schnell gemacht ??? |uhoh:
> Mir graut es davor , zumal ich körperlich nicht so kann wie ich gerne möchte.
> Denke doch das es inkl. abschleifen bestimmt 2-3 Tage in Anspruch nimmt , kann mich aber auch irren.
> ...



War auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint Udo. 
Ist schon ne schei.. Arbeit! Gerade das an- bzw. abschleifen...
Gestrichen ist es denke ich relativ schnell. 

Auf die Bootstour komme ich nochmal zurück. Wollte ja schon länger mal zu Dir hoch fahren. Ja hab die Bilder ben gesehen, sieht schon heftig aus. Hoffe ist nix passiert auf dem CP bei dem Wetter!?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Kann Dir doch egal sein, ob er es darf.
> Oder ob er an einem privaten See angeln geht, wo das keinen interessiert.



Schöne Argumentationsvorlage haste dem TE gelegt #6

Ick kann mir schon vorstellen wie sein nächstet Posting (daraufhin) aussieht ....


Ick bin hier raus .... winke winke #h

Gruß Toxe


----------



## QWERTZ (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Schöne Argumentationsvorlage haste dem TE gelegt #6
> 
> Ick bin hier raus .... winke winke #h
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Na endlich... 

Dann kannst Du dich nun dem wichtigsten Thema des Tages widmen: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203759

Hier sollten alle mitschreiben, die nur versuchen herauszufinden ob "Barsch" wirklich 12 Jahre alt ist, tatsächlich zum angeln geht und den richtigen Schein hat. ;-)


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*






QWERTZ schrieb:


> Na endlich...


----------



## PapaBear (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

#rToxe dat Männeken rockt


----------



## Barsch98 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Ich weiss nicht ob ich es darf also die kontroleure sagn nix & wsp auch nix


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Barsch98 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht




*Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht 


*Du solltest Dich schon schlau machen was DU darfst und was nich..... Auch mit einem Jugendfischereischein bist Du den Gesetzen verpflichtet.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## barschkönig (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Barsch98 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob ich es darf also die kontroleure sagn nix & wsp auch nix


 

Du wirst doch bei Aushändigung des Scheines so ein Regelblatt bekommen haben.


----------



## Barsch98 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

nee hab doch keins erhalten . 
kp wo bekommt man das regelblatt den ? hab nur ne quitung vom amt bekommen#d


----------



## jkc (16. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Darf man in NRW mit dem Jugendfischereischein auf Raubfisch angeln (Kunstköder ect. naja dat Zeug wat der TE halt haben will) ???????



Hi, Jupp, darf man!

Allerdings müssen sich Jugendfischereischeininhaber während dem Fischen von Fischereischeininhabern beaufsichtigen lassen (bei jeder Angelart).

Grüße JK


----------



## Barsch98 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

dann weiss ich bescheid weil bei mir ist immer einer dabei ich fahre immer mit einem älterren angler den kanal ab .


----------



## barschkönig (16. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Barsch98 schrieb:


> nee hab doch keins erhalten .
> kp wo bekommt man das regelblatt den ? hab nur ne quitung vom amt bekommen#d


 
Na ich habe noch ein Blatt mit den wichtigsten Regeln bekommen kannst ja mal im Verein nachfragen.


----------



## Barsch98 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

bin garnicht im verein  ;D will aber eintretten


----------



## Barsch98 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

hmz wieder alles abgeriessen


----------



## Barschguru (21. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Hallo 
Ich bin Jungangler ( Fischerprüfung schon bestanden ) doch leider habe ich nicht genug geld um mir sachen fürs spinnfischen zu kaufen :C vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas zu  verkaufen ( nicht so teuer ;D ) oder sogar etwas zu verschenken ??? ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand etwas hätte .
Na dann Petri Heil


----------



## Bigone (21. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Neuer Nickname gleiche Tour???


----------



## Brikz83 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt... :q


----------



## barschkönig (21. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Du versuchst wirklich mit allen Mitteln an Zeug zu kommen oder???#d


----------



## Barsch98 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

neein mir is wirklich alles abgerissen also alle wobbler ausser 1


----------



## Barsch98 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

ich würde auch geld gebenn #d


----------



## Barsch98 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



Bigone schrieb:


> Neuer Nickname gleiche Tour???


nein kpp wer das ist so schreibe ich nicht|bigeyes


----------



## ZachOry (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

ACH DU MEINE GÜTE -.- 

was geht denn hier ab ^^ ?!


----------



## chubby01 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

Hey.. sorry, aber in dem trööt hat dem armen kerl noch keiner wirklich geholfen!
wenn du erstmal nur ein paar kleine gufis kaufst, mit passenden köpfen kommst du nich über 5 euro. da bleibt auch noch geld für wirbel und vlt. noch nen wobbler.
aber wenn du gesagt hast, dass spinner und co. da abreißen, dann probiers nich mit nem wobbler!

an die anderen: ich glaub nich, dass er das ohne grund geschrieben hat, der erwartet auch hilfe wenn er das schreibt!!!
also stellt keine thesen auf, sondern helft ihm!
sonst sind eure beiträge nutzlos, und passen überhaupt nich zum thema!

sorry das musste jetz ma sein!


----------



## eiderfisch (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*

hallo big !
genau das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht!
da stimmt doch etwas nicht .


----------



## riecken (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Spinnfischerzubehör*



chubby01 schrieb:


> Hey.. sorry, aber in dem trööt hat dem armen kerl noch keiner wirklich geholfen!
> wenn du erstmal nur ein paar kleine gufis kaufst, mit passenden köpfen kommst du nich über 5 euro. da bleibt auch noch geld für wirbel und vlt. noch nen wobbler.
> 
> an die anderen: ich glaub nich, dass er das ohne grund geschrieben hat, der erwartet auch hilfe wenn er das schreibt!!!
> ...



Also sorry aber gucke ma was ich alls 1.geschrieben habe ? #t und wenn mann noch 2 weitere trööts schreibt das man angel sachen braucht  |kopfkrat  Oder das beste ist wie er in einem andren trööt 40 Euro für angel krams hat ?! ;+ 

Da kann man sagen was mann will das ist nur ein versuch an angel sachen ran zukommen..


----------

